# comment démarrer en mode sans échec sur un disque dur externe?



## Morebany (10 Octobre 2020)

bonjour,

Grâce à WinToUSB,j'avais installé en mode EFI et avec une table de partition GPT(non MBR) Windows 10 sur disque dur externe.
Windows 10 fonctionnait jusqu'à ce jour où à chaque fois que je redémarre Windows 10,"Preparing Windows" prend place et supprime tous les fichiers multimédia.
J'apprends sur internet qu'il faut alors redémarrer Windows 10 en mode sans échec.
Je sais démarrer en mode sans échec sous Mac en appuyant sur Shift avant la Pomme mais s'il s'agit du disque interne.
Maintenant,s'il s'agit d'un disque dur externe(qu'il faut sélectionner),je ne sais démarrer en mode sans échec.
vous savez?

merci de votre aide


----------



## Sly54 (10 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,



Morebany a dit:


> Je sais démarrer en mode sans échec sous Mac en appuyant sur Shift avant la Pomme mais s'il s'agit du disque interne.
> Maintenant,s'il s'agit d'un disque dur externe(qu'il faut sélectionner),je ne sais démarrer en mode sans échec.
> vous savez?


Tu choisis ton disque de démarrage dans les Préférences système /= démarrage. Tu peux donc sélectionner ton disque externe (allumé, bootable).
A partir de là, j'imagine que garder la touche shift enfoncée au démarrage doit amener un démarrage en mode sans échec sur ton disque externe…


----------



## Morebany (10 Octobre 2020)

mon disque dur externe branché en usb n'est pas reconnu dans Préférences>Disque de démarrage.
Que dois-je alors faire?


----------



## Locke (10 Octobre 2020)

Morebany a dit:


> J'apprends sur internet qu'il faut alors redémarrer Windows 10 en mode sans échec.


Disons que tu apprends mal, car par défaut un OS _(Operating System)_ tel que Windows est aux antipodes de macOS. Dans les grandes lignes, sous Windows une application a une extension .exe, sous macOS ce sera .app. Renseigne-toi sur le fonctionnement de Windows, par exemple la BDR _(Base De Registre)_, les fichiers .dll, etc.


Morebany a dit:


> mon disque dur externe branché en usb n'est pas reconnu dans Préférences>Disque de démarrage.
> Que dois-je alors faire?


Rien, de plus ça ne servira à rien. Pourquoi ? Un Mac n'est pas un PC et ne possède pas de BIOS qui permet démarrer avec le minimum syndical, mais pas graphiquement, c'est l'équivalent du Terminal qui sera affiché pour tenter des réparations.

Depuis un bon moment les cartes mères des PC sont en UEFI, le mode sans échec de chez Microsoft est celui-ci... https://support.microsoft.com/fr-fr/help/12376/windows-10-start-your-pc-in-safe-mode ...et comme tu peux le constater, tant que tu n'es pas dans une session graphique de Windows, c'est impossible.


----------

